# Who's Interested in Microskiff only redfish tourney in the South.



## rhettstark

i don't have a boat at the moment but have a friend who i know would be interested with me. need more details


----------



## ifsteve

In a word, no. There are already way too many redfish tournaments.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

I think it'd be cool. I did the larger IFA tournaments for a little while where everyone had a 250, 22-25 ft boat, and more of a sponsor competition than fishing. I'd be very interested in a micro tournament.


----------



## noahvale

Interested.


----------



## jimmyc300

Interested. But need a "micro" definition. 
Jimmy


----------



## CurtisWright

ifsteve said:


> In a word, no. There are already way too many redfish tournaments.


X2, We should be banding together to stop tournaments, not start more.


----------



## EdK13

Photo tournament or one with standardized measurement would be cool. Weight or length- then release. OR There is a logging scale that would work. http://www.connectscale.com/ Home base could get results as fish were weighed. Could be an excuse to get together with fellow anglers.

Definitely already plenty of kill tournaments. Admittedly I still do a few multi species events. But then I eat fish occasionally; mostly trout and flounder.. Generally, I am 90% catch and release.


----------



## Guest

EdK13 said:


> Photo tournament or one with standardized measurement would be cool. Weight or length- then release. OR There is a logging scale that would work. http://www.connectscale.com/ Home base could get results as fish were weighed. Could be an excuse to get together with fellow anglers.
> 
> Definitely already plenty of kill tournaments. Admittedly I still do a few multi species events. But then I eat fish occasionally; mostly trout and flounder.. Generally, I am 90% catch and release.


EdK, 
I think your idea for a catch/photo/release tourney should be mandatory for all tourneys. Maybe connectscale could become a sponser. I've always been amazed by the bass guys approach. Pull a fat 8 lb. spawning female off the bed, put her in the "livewell', jet around for 6-8 hrs. at 60 mph, weigh her in and "release" her 50 miles away from her spawning bed. Can't be good for her and the future of the fishery. Just my opinion!


----------



## firecat1981

No kill tournaments are the future I think. Define micro skiff.


----------



## EdK13

firecat1981 said:


> No kill tournaments are the future I think. Define micro skiff.


Except in the states that still have a viable fishery..


----------



## ifsteve

I believe most redfish tournaments are already no kill. Whether the fish ultimately survives after riding around in a 'live well" all day ends up killing them or not is a good question. At least the weigh ins penalize dead fish.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

EdK13 said:


> Photo tournament or one with standardized measurement would be cool. Weight or length- then release. OR There is a logging scale that would work. http://www.connectscale.com/ Home base could get results as fish were weighed. Could be an excuse to get together with fellow anglers.
> 
> Definitely already plenty of kill tournaments. Admittedly I still do a few multi species events. But then I eat fish occasionally; mostly trout and flounder.. Generally, I am 90% catch and release.


I agree


----------



## noahvale

EdK13 said:


> Except in the states that still have a viable fishery..


Such as Louisiana. This is the results from Bayou Coast Kayak Fishing Club's PAC Attack tournament this past Saturday. The weights were for up to 3 slot redfish under 27" Lots of folks had a full limit of five and many reported catching and releasing as many as 30 redfish. Point Aux Chiens redfishing is on fire.

Total Weight
19.32
18.18
17.67
16.84
16.54
16.08
15.64
15.34
15.14
14.39
13.4
13.37
12.88
12.74
12.14
11.52
10.8
10.34
10.32
10.19
10.12
9.74
9.18
8.67
8.63
8.2
8.16
7.68
7.45
7.07
6.71
6.3
5.69
4.22
3.65
2.13
2.04
1.65 (youth 12 and under winner)


----------



## firecat1981

38 teams you listed x 3 fish min. each that, if they aren't eaten, will most likely die shortly after release, means 114+ fish that won't be around to breed and catch in the future. 
That viable fishery won't last forever. It used to be stupid easy to fish around here, but things change quickly.


----------



## noahvale

Not teams, all individuals. Not 3 fish minimum, up to 3 fish. Some of those weights were for 1 fish.
We eat what we catch here.
It used to be hard to find redfish in the 70's before the gill net ban. It is not very unusual to catch dozens of redfish in one location now. A friend told me he caught around 30 redfish where I was fishing with him earlier in the day Saturday. Literally in sight of the launch.


----------



## noahvale

I almost never fish for redfish. I'm usually chasing trout and flounder and almost always catch redfish too. I've been fishing the Louisiana coast since the early 80's and inshore fishing is better than ever.

Weekend before last was the 7th Ride The Bull kayak tournament in Grand Isle, La. Over 500 kayakers launched and fished in Caminada pass. 133 redfish over 27" were caught and released in the 7 hour tournament. Chase boats took the fish in livewells to the weigh table and then released them.
The bulls are staging up to head offshore for the winter. For the past few years lots of big redfish have been staying inshore year round.
This is the first page of the results, all single fish caught in a pass less than a mile long and wide:


----------



## jmrodandgun

noahvale said:


> Such as Louisiana. This is the results from Bayou Coast Kayak Fishing Club's PAC Attack tournament this past Saturday. The weights were for up to 3 slot redfish under 27" Lots of folks had a full limit of five and many reported catching and releasing as many as 30 redfish. Point Aux Chiens redfishing is on fire.


I have a huge problem with a private organization putting a bounty on public resource. Large scale kill tournaments like the ones organized by BCKFC should be looked at more carefully. I get it, you can't have a live well in a kayak but we don't need to be killing fish for prizes. It's completely ridiculous. 

One of the unintended consequences of the growing popularity of kayak fishing is the trespassing issue. A lot of the participating field is fishing private property. There are only a handful of areas with public access within reasonable paddling distance, and if I remember correctly only PAC Attack is held on public property. I don't remember any others limiting the fishing area to a WMA. Excluding ride the bull


----------



## Edfish

I think "viable fishery" is a funny and not necessarily clear term.
Many (but definitely not all) fisheries can be considered viable or sustainable at some level of fishing, but that might still mean much lower abundances of catchable adult/sub-adult fish, and lower catch rates. To the best of my knowledge, redfish fisheries in at least all Gulf states are considered "not currently overfished" and so could be described as "viable" (assuming viable means essentially sustainable at their current level of exploitation). But that doesn't mean there aren't local depletions, especially of catchable fish in areas with high pressure. If anglers as a group wanted higher catch rates for redfish (for which no federal harvest is allowed) we could probably get that by asking our respective states for stricter harvest regulations. 
Personally and selfishly, I'd be curious what a "no kill" redfish zone would look like--how many more catchable reds would be around if they weren't harvested (in a small spatial area, I sometimes eat reds too). Obviously that experiment would be tough to implement, enforce, and might not be worth the unhappiness it causes other people who wanted to harvest fish there. Just something I think about a bit.

I'd be interested in a micro tourney, and I agree that a live-release one would be preferred. Would the default <70hp be a useful cut-off?


----------



## noahvale

You guys who don't fish Louisiana really have no idea of the abundance of our fishery. The state wildlife agencies have been studying our fishery for a long time. The current limit is 5 redfish per day per angler with one over 27" allowed. That has been in place for a long time and IMHO should not be changed. By the way RTB is held in public waters.
I caught this 52" red several years ago about half way between GI and PAC while trout fishing on a DOA shrimp under a popping cork on 12# test. She was released unharmed and healthy. You have more of problem here not catching redfish.


----------



## jmrodandgun

noahvale said:


> I caught this 52" red several years ago about half way between GI and PAC while trout fishing on a DOA shrimp under a popping cork on 12# test. She was released unharmed and healthy. You have more of problem here not catching redfish.


Al Bundy once scored 4 touchdowns in a single game.


----------



## Edfish

noahvale said:


> You guys who don't fish Louisiana really have no idea of the abundance of our fishery. The state wildlife agencies have been studying our fishery for a long time. The current limit is 5 redfish per day per angler with one over 27" allowed. That has been in place for a long time and IMHO should not be changed. By the way RTB is held in public waters.


Maybe I was not clear. I'm not suggesting the bag limit in LA should be any different than it is. That's for LA residents and management to decide. All the research and data I am familiar with does not suggest the fishery there is being fished too hard to replenish itself. 

I am saying that there are a lot of different ranges of fisheries that are not overfished and that might be called "viable" or "sustainable". LA is one of them, and so is FL, based on the definitions used by those states. The actual abundances of fish, and the catch rates anglers experience can vary quite a lot though among fisheries considered viable. It is a mathematical fact that the more fish that are harvested, the fewer fish remain available for capture within a certain time (like a fishing season). But, if populations are quite high, then the diminished catch rates from harvest would be small and perhaps completely acceptable to anglers. My point was it's possible for a fishery to be viable, sustainable, and not technically overfished but at the same time for anglers, especially in certain places, to see much lower catch rates than they used to. And if those anglers wanted higher catch rates, one option that might achieve that would be decreasing the fish killed from fishing. Of course, it's also possible that populations decline for reasons unrelated to harvest...


----------



## ifsteve

The problem with any fishery is that there are so many variables that can impact the fishery that they are not well understood, especially how they interrelate. The problem becomes that what seems to be a sustainable fishery all of a sudden collapses faster than even the experts thought possible. The east coast striper fishery is a great (or perhaps bad is the right term) example.

So my take from a conservation perspective is simple. Make the limits reasonably low. Safeguard the fishery but still let people who care to catch enough fish for dinner. LA is a big mistake waiting to happen. And I have seen big changes in the few years I have been fishing here. Way more boats, especially OOS guides. Fewer fish. Sure its ancedotal evidence and not scientific studies. 

Nobody needs to catch 5 redfish to eat.
There is no logical reason to kill over slot fish. 

Now you can all debate the above depending on your point of view. This last point is 100% fact and is not debatable.

If you release a fish it might survive to contribute to the future biomas.
If you kill a fish then it absolutley will not contribute to the future biomass.
So why not err on the conservative side!


----------



## sjrobin

Seems to me "Ride the Bull" is a lot like running a seven hundred fifty hook trotline baited with cut mullet across the pass then removing the reds, weighing them, and releasing. Circle hooks only and only in late summer / early fall when the female reds are full of eggs. To make it more fun CCA could sell lotto tickets for each circle hook. Center hooks for $40 and the ends for $20 each. $10,000 pay out. Ok I have participated in a few kill tournaments in a team format, typically four anglers six specks / two or three reds all in the slot. Two Texas guide cup series for cash(discontinued by CCA and others as a bad idea) Ten or so charity tournaments for plaques that do result in killing large sow trout that some anglers would normally release. I have no interest now. I have not fished LA waters but I might try a little sight casting this fall if I have plenty of open water to move around in.


----------



## EdK13

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I agree


 Sup Mack? Been awhile...


----------



## petersd

hshaffett said:


> Hello,
> everyone just wanted to ask my fellow micro skiff fisherman if anyone would be interested in a Redfish Series Strictly for micro boats. Their is some huge interest here in Louisiana for a series for smaller boats because of IFA only having one or two a year and other organizations here in Louisiana with issues. Right now we have about 16 boats and looking to get into the 30's. We are trying to hit every we know and hopefully build a series from AL to TX.
> 
> Just wanted to get some of your ideas and see how many are interested in this. We are looking to have a rod n reel and fly division. The guys trying to put this together are not new to the tournement industry and have put on some outstanding tourneys. Just need more feedback and interest from fisherman.
> 
> Thanks and please ask any questions


No, there are too many tournaments and yes too much pressure in the skinny water now. I see too many places where the fish have become skittish when you just ease into the ponds poling to suggest more boats at one time in the same area. You can tell just by the increase in the number of out of state guides in the last three years. I already have had people flying around the marsh in tower boats for an hour running in and out of every pond to end up stopping their boat less than 50 yards from where we are poling on a school of reds spooking them all. Yes, they were in a tournament. Im not a fan at all. I fly fish for reds to relieve stress, not to get more from people who want to stroke their own ego. Nothing worse than to arrive at the put in and have 50 boats lined up to launch for a tournament. 

My favorite put in when I kayak fly fished for reds where the norm was 3 or 4 trucks on a Saturday was ruined after we showed up to fish one day and there was a tournament with with 80 kayaks. The spot was the ruined because all of the people fishing it brought all of their friends later until the fishing was pretty much overfished after that spring. Until then, it was consistently a fantastic location. 

I'm sure this is not the response you wanted, but if you have the tournament please have a discussion about ethics and not crowding other fishers and to treat others as you would want to be treated.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Talk about bringing an old thread back from the dead.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

mtoddsolomon said:


> Talk about bringing an old thread back from the dead.


It's not that old of a thread, 2016 bro!


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Things move fast around here, hang on to your ears, Fred!


----------



## jmrodandgun

petersd said:


> I already have had people flying around the marsh in tower boats for an hour running in and out of every pond to end up stopping their boat less than 50 yards from where we are poling on a school of reds spooking them all. Yes, they were in a tournament. Im not a fan at all. I fly fish for reds to relieve stress, not to get more from people who want to stroke their own ego. Nothing worse than to arrive at the put in and have 50 boats lined up to launch for a tournament.


Tower boats bumping fish has been a problem on the east side for a while now. Dealacroix has been especially horrendous, thankfully this year the LASS was canceled at that location. I've heard rumblings that the Louisiana Saltwater Series will not be returning in 2017 because of the current WLF fiasco but I'm not sure if it's true or not. 

With the shrinking of public marsh I think that a well managed tournament may be a good thing. I can't say I've experienced any over crowding where I fish, in fact it's the exact opposite. Very rarely do I bump into other skiffs, only angry land owners  



petersd said:


> My favorite put in when I kayak fly fished for reds where the norm was 3 or 4 trucks on a Saturday was ruined after we showed up to fish one day and there was a tournament with with 80 kayaks. The spot was the ruined because all of the people fishing it brought all of their friends later until the fishing was pretty much overfished after that spring. Until then, it was consistently a fantastic location.


I'm going to go out on a limb here and guess you're referring to a small side of the road launch in Plaquemines parish that was ruined by a local club tournament. Full limit kill tournament no less. While I appreciate the awareness they bring to the sport, I wish they would cull their numbers a little bit or at the very least make some kind of effort to save what little access we have left. The kayakers are allowed to fish only because nobody has started kicking them out yet and it seems like they are perfectly happy riding that train to the end of the line. You would think after those gates went up on 23 that they would use their huge membership to lobby for change. Nope, they just keep on splashing around with tub toys and goofy PVC rigging.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I have kayak fished for the last 6-7 years and caught lots of great fish off one. There is no need to bash kayak fishermen, the thread is asking who is interested in a tournament not get on a soap box and stereotype kayak fishermen and call their vessels "tub toys". I wade, fish off bay boats and pole a skiff so I'm not sticking up for kayakers alone. Tournament fishing has gotten out of hand everywhere and I agree there should be some sort of regulations on how many they have and make them live weigh in release tournaments. 
If a kayak fishermen can give power boaters a run for their money why not let them fish?


----------



## jmrodandgun

I think you are trying to turn a tongue and cheek comment into something it is not. I'll save you the trouble of deciphering my true feelings on kayaks... Kayaks are for dorks


----------



## ifsteve

Tournaments offer the resource zero value. They do bring in some money to the local economy. Other than that they serve no purpose other than so some guys can stroke their egos.

The only tournaments I can stand are those that are strictly catch and release and to raise money for some worthy cause. Want to earn money? Get a real job.

Just so there won't be any need to figure out where I stand.....lol


----------



## yobata

I think that I'm ok with the photo + measurement tourneys...

Kayaks are ok, but I don't like that their easy to launch attitude sometimes means not giving a crap about anyone else that fishes the area or that may be in the same waters...


----------



## petersd

jmrodandgun said:


> Tower boats bumping fish has been a problem on the east side for a while now. Dealacroix has been especially horrendous, thankfully this year the LASS was canceled at that location. I've heard rumblings that the Louisiana Saltwater Series will not be returning in 2017 because of the current WLF fiasco but I'm not sure if it's true or not.
> 
> With the shrinking of public marsh I think that a well managed tournament may be a good thing. I can't say I've experienced any over crowding where I fish, in fact it's the exact opposite. Very rarely do I bump into other skiffs, only angry land owners
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to go out on a limb here and guess you're referring to a small side of the road launch in Plaquemines parish that was ruined by a local club tournament. Full limit kill tournament no less. While I appreciate the awareness they bring to the sport, I wish they would cull their numbers a little bit or at the very least make some kind of effort to save what little access we have left. The kayakers are allowed to fish only because nobody has started kicking them out yet and it seems like they are perfectly happy riding that train to the end of the line. You would think after those gates went up on 23 that they would use their huge membership to lobby for change. Nope, they just keep on splashing around with tub toys and goofy PVC rigging.


----------



## petersd

You are correct.


----------



## petersd

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I have kayak fished for the last 6-7 years and caught lots of great fish off one. There is no need to bash kayak fishermen, the thread is asking who is interested in a tournament not get on a soap box and stereotype kayak fishermen and call their vessels "tub toys". I wade, fish off bay boats and pole a skiff so I'm not sticking up for kayakers alone. Tournament fishing has gotten out of hand everywhere and I agree there should be some sort of regulations on how many they have and make them live weigh in release tournaments.
> If a kayak fishermen can give power boaters a run for their money why not let them fish?


----------



## petersd

I am not anti-kayak at all. In fact, I have owned canoes and kayaks since the mid-70s and actually bought the first Perception Quest kayak sold in Tennessee and I paddled most of the big whitewater in the eastern U.S. like the New River Gorge, the Chattooga (where Deliverance was filmed), the Ocoee, the Maury, the Cossatot, etc. (Just to name a few). I have owned two kayaks to fish the marsh as well with a Hobie Pursuit and A Wilderness Systems The Ride 135. I fished these for 12 years in Louisiana. I still own my 16' Royalex canoe that I have fished for 29 years. I did not call them "tub toys". I just know that with the limited access today for kayak access, there is no need for kayak tournaments who over pressure and overfish some areas. This increase in traffic (parking) has brought attention to the private land issue that wasn't a problem just 15 years ago.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

petersd said:


> I am not anti-kayak at all. In fact, I have owned canoes and kayaks since the mid-70s and actually bought the first Perception Quest kayak sold in Tennessee and I paddled most of the big whitewater in the eastern U.S. like the New River Gorge, the Chattooga (where Deliverance was filmed), the Ocoee, the Maury, the Cossatot, etc. (Just to name a few). I have owned two kayaks to fish the marsh as well with a Hobie Pursuit and A Wilderness Systems The Ride 135. I fished these for 12 years in Louisiana. I still own my 16' Royalex canoe that I have fished for 29 years. I did not call them "tub toys". I just know that with the limited access today for kayak access, there is no need for kayak tournaments who over pressure and overfish some areas. This increase in traffic (parking) has brought attention to the private land issue that wasn't a problem just 15 years ago.


Read the last sentence of the post before mine and the last sentence of the post after it. You were not the one I was referring to.


----------

